# Aberdeen Skipjack Report



## cdmarion (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone fished the discharge at Aberdeen in the last week? Any skipjack or shad being caught?


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

cdmarion said:


> Anyone fished the discharge at Aberdeen in the last week? Any skipjack or shad being caught?


I can answer that one without being there.. That river is raging and has been very very dirty. Skippy fishing is VERY hard in those types of conditions. I was there earlier this winter trying for them and caught the hell out of hybrids but not even one skippy. This was in January......... Id say this was the worse year Ive ever seen there for skippies. I had a few fellas say they picked off some in december but i never got any.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Fished it last week. No bait fish to be found anywhere. Very tough day on the water, only pulled white bass out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been there a few times this winter and yet to catch the first skippie.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

We caught a bunch back in late December and early January....but it seemed like after that they got a lot thinner. The shad are typically always there, but you'll have to be mobile to get to them, ie. castnet from the boat and even then you risk losing a castnet. We havent been there in a month or so, but I imagine they will be back soon.


----------

